# Voluntários para tradução pt_BR do GWN

## Garrido

Estamos buscando voluntários para colaborar na tradução do GWN, o Gentoo Weekly Newsletter.  Por enquanto tem eu e o vanquirius, estamos começando hoje.  Se alguém tiver interesse, entre em contato conosco através do fórum (PM), pois precisaremos de ajuda, principalmente depois de recomeçarem nossas aulas em fevereiro.

----------

## Mythos

pt_BR ??? Estas coisas é que me lixam, só existe uma lingua PT, ponto final.

Tem o mesmo código línguistico logo a linguagem é unica.

```
PT
```

.

----------

## fernandotcl

O problema, Mythos, é que tem definições muito diferentes entre nossa língua, como Arquivo <> Ficheiro, Tela <> Ecrã. e por aí vai. Dá um aspecto melhor estar tudo nacionalizado.

----------

## Mythos

O problema somos nós, tanto nós como voces que não standartizamos as coisas, já parecemos uma certa empresa.  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## pilla

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> pt_BR ??? Estas coisas é que me lixam, só existe uma lingua PT, ponto final.
> 
> Tem o mesmo código línguistico logo a linguagem é unica.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

O português do Brasil é bastante diferente do português de Portugal. Na área de computação, mais ainda, dado que nós temos preferência por usar termos do inglês direto. Se chegares pedindo um rato em uma loja de informática, vão rolar de rir da tua cara.

Se tem gente querendo fazer a tradução para o português do Brasil da GWN, porque não deixá-los fazerem? Sem ofensa, mas o Brasil não é mais colônia de Portugal faz algum tempo (agora somos colônia dos EUA, mas isso é outra história   :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## pilla

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> O problema somos nós, tanto nós como voces que não standartizamos as coisas, já parecemos uma certa empresa.  

 

Vamos standartizar pelo Brasil então, já que somos em maior número   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Garrido

 :Laughing: 

Justamente por essas pequenas diferenças que coloquei o BR...  Agora, uma vez traduzido para um, fica muito fácil mudar para o outro... Talvez possamos juntar esforços e fazer logo de uma vez os dois?  Se tiver gente suficiente, dá pra dividir o texto entre todos, portugueses e brasileiros, e ter um português e um brasileiro pra fazer uma revisão geral, mudar só esses termos e algumas construções de frases.

----------

## Mythos

Censurado por mim ...

peço desculpas pela agressividade ... 

Vejam lá é se mandam o Robinho para cá que o Fim De Semana foi indigesto, perder contra coxos ... raios parta o Benfica

----------

## Garrido

Que legal, o tópico que comecei com o objetivo de contribuir com a comunidade se tornou uma "flame war" estúpida....

Só pra lembrar os que começarem a ler por aqui, estamos atrás de voluntários para traduzir o GWN para pt_BR.  Se você é de Portugal e quer fazer uma versão localizada também, ótimo, entre em contato (por PM) também que resolvemos o assunto.  Muito obrigado.

----------

## fernandotcl

Bah, como o pilla falou, se quiser estandardizar, melhor seguir o padrão de quase 200 milhões de pessoas. A maioria das pessoas aqui não são nem mais descendentes de portugueses. Se bobear daqui a alguns anos vamos falar Língua Brasileira.

EDIT: Btw, esqueci-me do mais importante: se precisarem de alguma ajuda, posso contribuir desde que não tenha muitas obrigações. Sou folgado.  :Razz: 

----------

## pilla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Bah, como o pilla falou, se quiser estandardizar, melhor seguir o padrão de quase 200 milhões de pessoas.

 

Na verdade eu falei mais para colocar um contra-ponto no que eu acho que está errado. A gente fala línguas com a mesma raiz, mas que faz muito já mudaram bastante. Daqui a pouco vai ser que nem forçar os Portugueses, os Franceses, os Espanhóis a falarem Italiano porque o grosso dessas línguas veio do Latim.

Não tenho nada contra haver uma GWN pt, mas não vejo nenhum motivo que justifique que havendo uma pt não possamos ter uma pt_BR.

Bom, podemos chamar só de br se os irmãos luzitanos acharem ruim  :Smile: 

----------

## Mythos

Tem razão, enfim ... 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Garrido

A primeira edição já está feita, veja em http://www.gentoo.org/news/br/gwn/20050110-newsletter.xml.

----------

## Mythos

http://www.gentoo.org/news/pt/gwn/gwn.xml, está cheio de bad char ;( buahhhhhh   :Confused: 

----------

## Garrido

Acho que foi até removida, Mythos, aqui pra mim pelo menos deu 404   :Confused: 

Leia no tal de pt_BR que tá funcionando   :Laughing: 

j/k!!

----------

## Vanquirius

 *Garrido wrote:*   

> Acho que foi até removida, Mythos, aqui pra mim pelo menos deu 404  
> 
> Leia no tal de pt_BR que tá funcionando  
> 
> j/k!!

 

O problema do 404 é porque a vírgula se uniu à URL, sem ela o endereço funciona  :Smile: .

Quanto aos caracteres quebrados... É um problema de UTF-8. Se alguém for corrigir, também é melhor usar o novo layout do gwn.xml.

----------

## pilla

plate consegue ler Português, porém não é fluente na escrita. Ele me pediu que transmitisse o desejo dele de ver novamente também a versão em Português de Portugal da Newsletter. Como ele mesmo disse, tivemos as duas versões por algum tempo, porque não novamente?

[]s

----------

## nafre

Sinto muito dizer que vc se enganou totalmente. 

Não só a lingua mais tb a cultura brasileira e totalmente diferente da portuguesa.

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> pt_BR ??? Estas coisas é que me lixam, só existe uma lingua PT, ponto final.
> 
> Tem o mesmo código línguistico logo a linguagem é unica.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## nafre

GOstaria de informa que estou dispoto a ajudar a traduzir a GWN.  :Smile: 

Não tamanho cnhecimento em ingles fluente mais ajudarei no que for possivel...

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, eu não posso ajudar com a tradução, então coloquei uma notícia no GentooBR sobre este tópico. Espero que ajude.

Boa sorte.

----------

## bozoh

To afimzão de ajudar no GWN !

----------

## alexandre_parente

"pt_BR ??? Estas coisas é que me lixam, só existe uma lingua PT, ponto final. "

Só como exemplo.

Eu entendo o sentido da palavra "lixam" pelo contesto, mas no brasil o significado é outro, e não só é outro como também é antagónico. Sua frase em portugues do brasil quer dizer que você nem se incomoda com essas coisa (pt_BR).

Notem que até mesmo no brasil este significado pode ser diferente de acordo com a região. isso não só acontece com português, veja o inglês (americano e britânico).

como ref. procure pelo verbo lixar neste site.

http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/dlpo.aspx

resultado:

lixar   | v. tr. | v. refl.

lixar

Conjugar 

v. tr., 

raspar ou polir com lixa;

gír., 

causar dano;

tramar;

prejudicar;

v. refl., 

sofrer contratempo;

prejudicar-se;

enfurecer-se;

Brasil, 

não se incomodar;

não dar importância.[/code]

----------

## Vanquirius

Para atualizar o status, estamos com um time de 4 tradutores, talvez mais um seja necessário como reserva.

Agradecemos todos os voluntários. Infelizmente, inglês fluente é necessário para poder fazer as traduções, pois queremos manter a qualidade delas.

Sobre a tradução desta semana: já foi publicada, mas parece que há problemas com a mudança do diretório br para pt_br, que está causando os erros de 404 quando se tenta acessar direto do link. Não sei quando isso será resolvido, espero que em breve.

----------

## nafre

Candidatei-me para o cargo e nao recebi nenhuma resposta. Flw@!!

----------

## fernandotcl

Bom, se precisar de alguma coisa pode mandar pra eu traduzir. Eu prefiro não me involver muito porque nem sempre estou online, mas se precisar de um plano B, eu estou aqui.  :Wink: 

----------

## Garrido

Gostaria também de agradecer o pessoal do gentoobr que ajudou a divulgar nossa busca.  Valeu   :Wink: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *Garrido wrote:*   

> Gostaria também de agradecer o pessoal do gentoobr que ajudou a divulgar nossa busca.  Valeu  

 

Disponha! Sempre que precisarem de algo é só deixar uma MP pra mim ou mandar um email pra mim ou qualquer um dos outros editores. Será um prazer voltar a colocar links para a GWN em português   :Smile: 

----------

## xuxu02

No que precisar, posso ajudar a traduzir as noticias semanais.

----------

## migo

É óbvio que existe pt_BR e pt_PT como também um dia passaremos a distinguir pt_MZ, pt_AO e outros...

A língua é o português mas é impossível e não é sensato em definir português como o português falado em lisboa dado que este é diferente do falado em bragança, rio de janeiro, recife ou são tomé.

Força com o projecto ppl br  :Smile: 

----------

## TekNET

Carissimos,

Atrasado, mas com vontade, se for necessario help na tradução e só falarem. 

Ajuda nunca deve ser de mais.

----------

